# Strange deformity- One headed twin



## RGB (Jul 23, 2014)

Having an odd hatch...
One died in the shell after pipping and getting one leg out. I opened the egg to discover two shells, 4 front legs, 4 rear legs, a common yolk sac and one head. Totally bizarre.

I also had a tail-less hatchling and a normal baby from this three egg clutch. I've had abnormal scutes pattern frequently from this mom as well.

Thought if share this unique finding.


----------



## wellington (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, that is bizarre. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 23, 2014)

Could it be inbreeding? Is it possible that the torts were related and that caused problems? Can you try another father next time & look at the results? Keep us posted


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, that is really unique  I'm not sure he would've survived, even if he had made it out of the egg...


----------



## Flipper (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh, that's sad  can it move?


----------



## Telid (Jul 23, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Oh, that's sad  can it move?





RGB said:


> One died in the shell after pipping and getting one leg out.



Unless the dead can move, I don't think it is likely.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 23, 2014)

Telid said:


> Unless the dead can move, I don't think it is likely.


Duh... Zombie tortoises!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 23, 2014)

Actually when I read the title, the first thing that hit me was, "Don't most twins have one head?"


----------



## Flipper (Jul 23, 2014)

Telid said:


> Unless the dead can move, I don't think it is likely.


 oh no! I didn't realize


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2014)

How neat (in an odd way). I am glad it died right away, as I don't see how it could have been able to even have a stab at having a "normal" life. You sure have some interesting critters hatch out at your place.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> How neat (in an odd way). I am glad it died right away, as I don't see how it could have been able to even have a stab at having a "normal" life. You sure have some interesting critters hatch out at your place.


Will it be able to live like that? It might live (being entirely dependent on humans)... Feeding should be normal, soaking isn't the biggest issue (water can pass into the tortoise through "the other end")... I believe it be possible (& tiring)


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Will it be able to live like that? It might live (being entirely dependent on humans)... Feeding should be normal, soaking isn't the biggest issue (water can pass into the tortoise through "the other end")... I believe it be possible (& tiring)



It's dead, so it's kinda a moot point. The thing I would see is it would try to walk and if the legs did work, then one shell would always be on the ground being drug around and it would wear down.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> It's dead, so it's kinda a moot point. The thing I would see is it would try to walk and if the legs did work, then one shell would always be on the ground being drug around and it would wear down.


Which shell would be affected? Will it be possible to remove the bottom one? Hmmm....


----------



## tortdad (Jul 23, 2014)

What the....


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 24, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Which shell would be affected? Will it be possible to remove the bottom one? Hmmm....



I would have guessed no, because shells on tortoises are part of them, not something that can be taken off.


----------



## RGB (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't see anyway that it could have been compatible with life... I'm just glad it didn't make it out all the way before death... This way I didn't have to watch!

I am uncertain of all the gene lines of the torts, but it would be extremely unlikely that there is any close relation between parents.

I have had several funny scute patterns, most of which seem to be from the same mom. I had two previous tort babies from this mom that I thought had tails bitten off by bigger babies that now I'm thinking were also born tail-less. It will be interesting to see how her clutches are in the future. 

I can't help but wonder about diet. Vitamin b12 is very important in neural tube development in humans... Maybe she is deficient in something. I will be very prudent moving forward with her vitamins.... Although her friends are laying normal offspring eggs! 

weird...

I've enjoyed the comments.


----------



## ascott (Jul 24, 2014)

The shell/s are crazy flat....I am sorry for the failings here....that is too bad.


----------



## kball (Jul 25, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Actually when I read the title, the first thing that hit me was, "Don't most twins have one head?"




Me too


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 28, 2014)

wow!


----------



## RGB (Jul 28, 2014)

kball said:


> Me too



Lol-- can u think if a better name for this twin creature?!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 30, 2014)

I think the term for twins who are still physically attached together is "conjoined twins." Another common term here in the USA is "Siamese twins." So I think you could refer to this as either "One-headed Conjoined Twins" or "One-headed Siamese Twins."


----------

